

Ask HN: Good Calendar SAAS? - dholowiski

Can anyone recommend a _really_ good Calendar solution, for a large organization that has tons of events (even daily) from multiple organizations, is highly customizable and easy to use, and has many options for data transfer (ical, xml, widgets)?
======
md1515
This is kind of a shameless plug (although I don't much benefit from it).

A good friend of mine runs Staff Connect (www.staffconnect.com). The site is
made for large organizations that send people to multiple locations
(promotional / modeling agencies), but I have seen the system used quite well
for just large organizations in general. Send an email my way (in profile) and
I'll give you more details to see if it might be a good fit.

------
trafficlight
I'd like to hear about any options, too. We've been using Google Calender for
scheduling our technicians, but it's not entirely robust. I'd say we average 1
dropped appointment per week.

